# Please help to share Full service manual for B14 engine



## taweechai (Sep 5, 2007)

File that shared now cann't download someone have it please help share again


----------



## contreras (Feb 22, 2007)

you mean the repair manual?


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

contreras said:


> you mean the repair manual?



the link for the B14 FSM in the sticky seems to be broken, anyone know of an alternate spot to download it??

Thanks 

Matt


----------



## contreras (Feb 22, 2007)

OK.. donwload it here:

Free file hosting - Files upload - Max 1 GB per file via FTP, 300 MB via HTTP, Subdomain, FTP access, the fastest 1-click free file-hoster

btw...use 7zip to decompress the file
7-Zip


----------



## acdevious (Mar 20, 2006)

*great work guys*

i had the same problem but this link worked out great. thanks contreras


----------



## arni 200sx (Sep 2, 2007)

contreras said:


> OK.. donwload it here:
> 
> Free file hosting - Files upload - Max 1 GB per file via FTP, 300 MB via HTTP, Subdomain, FTP access, the fastest 1-click free file-hoster
> 
> ...


file is not working.
7zip says: file is not supported archive.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

arni 200sx said:


> file is not working.
> 7zip says: file is not supported archive.


Ok, I have used the same service and uploaded the original Zip file I downloaded.
Here is the link for the FSM

Free file hosting - Files upload - Max 1 GB per file via FTP, 300 MB via HTTP, Subdomain, FTP access, the fastest 1-click free file-hoster manual.zip

Here is the 97 operators manual.

Free file hosting - Files upload - Max 1 GB per file via FTP, 300 MB via HTTP, Subdomain, FTP access, the fastest 1-click free file-hoster

I hope this fixes the problem.


----------



## contreras (Feb 22, 2007)

mmm... actually i've never used this server before... is kinda crappy 
Try whit this one:

RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting

btw: 97 operators manual is broken or so, cause it says error 404 lol!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

contreras said:


> mmm... actually i've never used this server before... is kinda crappy
> Try whit this one:
> 
> RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting
> ...


downloaded for me fine, so I dont know what to say.

will try the server you suggest


----------



## acdevious (Mar 20, 2006)

*alright guys*

if you guys are still having the trouble downloading the b14 service manual just email me at [email protected] and i will send it to you through email. i have already unziped them and now there are in adobe format.


----------



## arni 200sx (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you IanH, its working well now.


----------



## king21 (Aug 27, 2007)

*acdevious*

acdevious:woowoo: thanks for the email now if any one else need it i can send it also hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## contreras (Feb 22, 2007)

Here is another alternatvie:
http://www.uploading.com/files/IC5O8MVG/200SX_Manual.7z.html


----------



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

It is on PhatG20 - Home


----------



## ResidentG33k (Oct 22, 2007)

Just purchase the book at AutoZone... $20. You can take the book anywhere you cant lug your Desktop around. I purchased the Haynes Repair Manual from AutoZone however this is a great place to download the 1997 Sentra Service Manual


----------



## zxt (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## king21 (Aug 27, 2007)

ResidentG33k said:


> Just purchase the book at AutoZone... $20. You can take the book anywhere you cant lug your Desktop around. I purchased the Haynes Repair Manual from AutoZone however this is a great place to download the 1997 Sentra Service Manual


its not the same book there buddy the book we talking about is about 1600 pages and tells u part numbers and everything else its the real repair manual :fluffy:


----------



## sbandara (Dec 12, 2007)

Down load full service manual by using below links

RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting


----------

